# First experiments with foam skull corpsing



## HauntinHarveyUT (Sep 9, 2015)

First, thanks to all the wonderful How tos from the awesome haunters!

This is my first experiment in cheap skull corpsing. Not done yet, but I'm pretty pleased for my first try:xbones:.










Messy workspace...









MUSULATURE!!










Press on nails turned nasty old teeth!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like you're doing well for a first attempt, like the look of the teeth


----------

